# An FA in a Movie



## Gordo Mejor (Nov 14, 2009)

Movie characters who are FA's are really pretty rare, and when it is treated as a normal thing, that's even rarer.

That's why I was surprised by the movie Chu Chin Chow. It was a british film from 1934 based on the Arabian Nights. But in the movie, Ali Baba is enamored of his half-brother's fat wife played by the lovely Thelma Tuson. He eventually gets her after the half brother is killed in the cave of the 40 thieves. And at a slave auction, there is a fat female slave only getting very low bids, he makes a bid that is 16 times as large, and is smiling broadly.

Here's a pic of Ali and his half brother's wife.


----------



## Tad (Nov 18, 2009)

Cool find! (unfortunately the link did not work for me)


----------



## GTAFA (Sep 11, 2010)

Gordo Mejor said:


> Movie characters who are FA's are really pretty rare, and when it is treated as a normal thing, that's even rarer.



_I searched thoroughly to see whether there was a thread concerning BBWs in a relationship in a film. This was the closest one i could find, and it's tenuous. If there's a better place to post this, please move this to the right thread._

I saw _Fubar II_ today. One of the main characters is a BBW, played by a really gorgeous woman named Terra Hazelton. She's a local musician here in Toronto making her film debut in _Fubar II_. I don't want to spoil the plot, except to say that one of the main characters has a relationship with her, and falls head over heels for her, even though it's known she's had sex with almost all the other men in the film. Is this a positive portrayal? i can't be objective. On the one hand, she *is* understood to be a bit of a slut; but i think it's really cool on the other hand that it's a given that everyone wants this big gorgeous woman. At one point her lover is ridiculed over her size; he's loyal and beats the crap out of the guy making the remarks. It's fascinating.

It goes into wide release--at least in Canada--in early October. I will be interested to hear what people think.


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 12, 2010)

I haven't seen it yet, but a friend of mine told me about City Island. Apparently, the son's subplot is that he's a young FA w/ a crush on some girl in his class and has a few missteps when trying to be with her. Apparently, one of his lines is: "I just want someone to feed," or something to that effect when he gets frustrated.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 12, 2010)

In the remake of Dawn of the Dead, one of the security guys says he couldn't wait to hook up with "The fat chick from Dairy Queen"

In the movie Battle Creek Brawl, Jackie Chan plays Jerry who's uncle played by Mako is an F/A.


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 14, 2010)

Just saw City Island. Not only do I highly recommend it for being an awesome movie (Andy Garcia at his best) but the FA son's storyline is awesome. It paints BBW and Feedism in a generally positive light. No one gives him a hard time for his preference. In fact one character even helps him hook up with a web model, who invites him to go shopping with her. 

Wonderful FA moments, wonderful comedic moments, and wonderful human moments make it a really great watch. Check it out. Redbox it, Netflix it, whatever you gotta do. Just SEE IT!


----------



## QueenB (Sep 14, 2010)

coyote wild said:


> Just saw City Island. Not only do I highly recommend it for being an awesome movie (Andy Garcia at his best) but the FA son's storyline is awesome. It paints BBW and Feedism in a generally positive light. No one gives him a hard time for his preference. In fact one character even helps him hook up with a web model, who invites him to go shopping with her.
> 
> Wonderful FA moments, wonderful comedic moments, and wonderful human moments make it a really great watch. Check it out. Redbox it, Netflix it, whatever you gotta do. Just SEE IT!



i agree. .


----------



## deadlysyndrome (Sep 16, 2010)

I look at City Island just about every time I go to a Redbox (which is A LOT) and I think I finally have a reason to actually rent it.


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 16, 2010)

In Summer Catch, the centerfielder is BEYOND an FA: He's a fat lady worshipper!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey, what about that black dude on The Hot Chick? He really liked that cute big girl (I did, too. lol) Funny thing, I was actually thinking about this question on the way home from class.


----------



## Adrian (Sep 19, 2010)

It would be great to see more movies which recognize the reality that there are men who love BBWs. They are just regular guys and who happen to love a BBW.
Who knows, this could start the mass media to accept BBWs more than they do now?


----------

